# fevarin (fluvoxamine)



## vall (May 8, 2012)

Has anyone tried it? It's a SSRi antidepressant. it was precsribed for DP and anxiety disorder


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

I took it for maybe two years, after my therapist recommended it. It seemed to help my anxiety a little, but didn't affect the symptoms of dp, as far as I could tell. But a later therapist told me that I'd been on a really low dose, so maybe more would have worked.


----------

